# 1.4 Tsi Hard starting when cold



## Languid (Sep 6, 2015)

Having problems when starting cold. Changed the temperature sensor, but the problem is still there. Normal cranking procedure it will fire, rev to cold start revs, and die. Sometimes it can take up to 6 or 7 false starts, then it will run normally. If I floor the accelerator pedal, it will generally start on the first or second attempt, run the revs to almost 3000 before I can lift off the pedal, then it runs perfectly normally. Rest of the day, no problems at all. Nothing coming up on the scanner. 

Before changing the Temp sensor, I was also getting a *strong* fuel smell particularly at idle. Changed the sensor, smell gone. I have previously replaced the control solenoid for the canister.

Anyone got any ideas, please?


----------



## atikovi (Oct 19, 2001)

Is this recent? Sounds like bad gas or maybe water in the gas.


----------



## Stephane_jetta_2017 (Oct 18, 2017)

i am leaving in Quebec and we have cold temp in winter car is 1 year old, 9000 km and start without difficulty


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Languid said:


> Having problems when starting cold. Changed the temperature sensor, but the problem is still there. Normal cranking procedure it will fire, rev to cold start revs, and die. Sometimes it can take up to 6 or 7 false starts, then it will run normally. If I floor the accelerator pedal, it will generally start on the first or second attempt, run the revs to almost 3000 before I can lift off the pedal, then it runs perfectly normally. Rest of the day, no problems at all. Nothing coming up on the scanner.
> 
> Before changing the Temp sensor, I was also getting a *strong* fuel smell particularly at idle. Changed the sensor, smell gone. I have previously replaced the control solenoid for the canister.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas, please?


What year? Vacuum leak? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

my 2016 jetta start very good in cold temp ( down to - 34C -29F )

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdToeeb0FNU


----------

